# Worried 8 week old puppy will not eat but is drinking water



## Leightaylor

I'm so worried .. We purchased pup on sat and today is Thursday he stopped eating anything Tuesday ... He ate a bite of salmon last night and won't eat it today . We go to vet Saturday for last shots.. Just worried to death about him. He is still active a big size for a small puppy and he is drinking water... Frequently ... Why won't he eat ?? Nothing we tried same food as breeders had we tried turkey warm water ... Even tho he is still active he is starting to look skinny and moving slower than yesterday .


----------



## jmoney

What are you feeding?. Puppies usually eat like theres no tomorrow. Do you have other dogs? Is the dog crated? Do you have children playing with the dog? Is there anything else that might be stressing it out?

Sorry I know its a lot of questions, I just like to kind of get an idea of what is going on.


----------



## Leightaylor

Ok so he came from a breeder who had him and three pups left all living in the house and he was lazy there but neway I brought him home and we have one daughter n no other dogs... He had two visits to the vet prior to us getting his last scheduled visit is sat ... So we are trying to hold off till then.. Neway we were feeding him puppy food n he ate a lot the first day or so then I noticed the day after I got him he was eating grass outside ... Sooo I watched him and he was up all night with a gurgling tummy and one throw up in the morning on Tuesday it had the grass in it.. He never has stopped drinking water... So after he wouldn't eat I went and bought the food the breeder had which is beneficial puppy ... He didn't eat it do last night I read about cottage cheese n salmon n boiled chicken .... I tried salmon he ate a few bites n seemed to be fine and this morning he threw up bile and he seems weaker today ??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leightaylor

Not crated but stating inside currently ... We leave during the day to work... Oh and he has slept so much from the time we got him.. He is the biggest out if litter like 8 eeks and was close to 19 lbs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmoney

What exact food are you giving him? low quality foods tend to have this effect. Get a crate. Dont just put him in there, make it a gradual thing, a few minutes at a time, all feedings near the crate, slowly moving the bowl into the crate, and then closing the gate after he starts eating and opening it back up afterwards. It gives them a place to feel safe/comfortable/secure. Changing every meal what you are feeding him might just be making the problem worse. Dogs can go a few days without food, but a puppy, not so much.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Take him to the vet. Don't wait until Saturday. Puppies can go downhill very quickly. If he is eating grass and throwing up then there is something wrong with him besides not liking the food. Beneful is terrible food (I assume that's what you mean by "Beneficial") but it doesn't cause puppies to throw up and stop eating. 

And do not let them give him his shots if he is sick!


----------



## jmoney

I missed the "beneficial" I apologize reading all the shorthand gave me a headache anyways. Beneful is garbage, If she hasn't eaten in two days, you probably should go to the vet tonight. Not even beneful should be that abhorrent to a puppy.


----------



## zyppi

Take him to vet.

If he's out, uncrated, during the day, no telling what he ate! He may have an obstruction.


----------



## doggiedad

go to the Vet and start crating immediately.


----------



## Leightaylor

Thanks for the advice. I don't use computer much so slang text works for me! However it may have been misunderstood that my 8 week old puppy is left outside all day. He is not . We have a kennel (big) and we put him in there inside our garage with the doors vented. Diesel is at vet now and we are waiting to here something. Beneful is the dog food that they were using so I decided to use the same so it wouldn't upset his tummy. Beneficial was the word that came out of auto text ..... Not that any of those things were a concern at the time of the post. Thank you whoever you are for bringing it to my attention and everyone else's. For the positive feed back I appreciate it. This AINT my first rodeo. Although I haven't had a baby pup in years I did manage to keep my last GERMAN shep alive a while. I just buried him in march and am starting over again. Thanks again ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

I wonder if the dog has had an averse reaction to vaccines?

"We go to vet Saturday for last shots"
"He had two visits to the vet prior to us getting his last scheduled visit is sat ... "

Maybe the answer is in why the dog had two visits to the vet already. He is only 8 weeks - plus the 6 days or so that you have had him. A 9 week old pup should not be getting " last shots" . An ill dog should not be getting any vaccination. 
Had you seen the pup before the visit where you took him home? Asking to see if "from a breeder who had him and three pups left all living in the house and he was lazy there" being lazy is the dogs placid disposition OR an indication that something was already not quite right.
Your description of eating the grass, drinking lots of water, vomiting bile , and food intolerance and refusal , and moving slower and loosing weight show that the animal is in a very bad state and needs to see the Vet asap.
Tuck the dog under your arm and go to your vets clinic . Phone them and let them know you are coming and then show up. Never mind booking a "time" - show up . This is emergency .


----------



## jmoney

let us know what the vet says, thats a really long time for a puppy to be left out there on its own


----------



## Leightaylor

The vet said it was parvo and it's been a really bad Friday. Treatment was 1300 and that's with a 50/50 chance no guarantee that it would help. He said he had seen more not pull through than those that had. I contacted the rescue in Oxford ms and they don't take parvo pups due to the amount of money it takes to make them better if they get better. Also the risk it runs on all other animals there. I contacted the seller to let them know the other pups could be at risk. The vet said there is a small pocket of time between 4 and 5 weeks that the parvo shot needs to be given in order to insure the pups are covered with immunization to the virus. Our pup was given the shot at 8 weeks which was a little late to ward off the virus at the breeders home. This virus is said to be very painful to the pup and is 10 x worse than a stomach virus on an adult. I did make the decision to put him down due to the amount of money I would have had to put down for part one of the treatment. The breeder has offered me a refund but wants a copy of the test ftom vet saying he is positive for parvo and has taken all the pups he had left to bet for testing and they are trying to find a rescue in Memphis tn that will take all the pups. They there self do not have the funds to treat 3 puppy's with parvo . I did what I had to and hate every sec of it ..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawk2424

That sure does suck. I wonder how reputable this breeder was and if they knew what they were doing because it seems like they didn't. I also wouldn't have wasted any time looking for an answer on these forums for what your pup had. He would have been to the vet asap if he were mine.


----------

